# Brave or stupid??



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys, 
I'm after an opinion. Am I being brave....or really stupid?!? 

Long story short, 8 months ago I fell seriously I'll, my head exploded! And after numerous tests, long stays in hospital and being prodded and poked it was found out that my cerebellum is growing down essentially into the 'tubing' where my spine sits. 

Doctors recently said I could ride again, however I'm under strict instructions not to do anything 'silly' - so I've booked myself into a 3 day eventing workshop ;-) 
It's not until august so I've got plenty of time to work myself back up to that level, but there's a part of me that's seriously crapping myself?!? And I can't pin point why :-S


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Telling you not to do anything silly is a little vague.

Eventing is pretty high risk though. If I were you, I would tell your Doctor exactly what it is you plan to do and be advised by him, even if the outcome is disappointing for you.

Best not to risk it, in my opinion. x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Certainly jumping is more of a risk than just hacking out or riding on the flat (having said that, you can manage to fall off doing almost anything on a horse). Is your horse spooky or fairly calm otherwise?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

In general he's really good, quite calm jumping, can put in the odd stop if I'm not riding positively enough....however on an xc course he's a demon, knows his job, looses all breaks and just 'goes for gold' - that's the bit I'm weary of I think! Especially as I no longer bounce!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

well if you can't control him effectively on the course, then I perhaps won't do it, just do a bit of jumping in an arena so at least he doesn't see it as a xc course and his brakes will work lol!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

3 day eventing isn't your general run of the mill riding though, is it?

I wouldn't say brave or stupid, you have risks in whatever hobbies you have....you can get hurt simply crossing the road.

Telling a horsey person not to do it with horses is sometimes like telling them not to breathe.

Personally, I wouldn't do the 3 day eventing stuff, would just hack out and see how things go with time.


----------

